
How the Boring Company plans to disrupt tunnelling - utkarshohm
http://boringcompany.com/faq
======
Boothroid
If they did manage to hit 125 mph and if the tunnels were built over long
enough distances, couldn't these be a competitor to travelling by air for
shorter trips i.e. 1-2 hour flight times? You can go a long way at 125 mph in
the time that's not directly used in getting you to your destination i.e.
travel to airport, security, etc. etc.

